# Need some fertility Advice please



## cLaTTeReD (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys

I have been using AAS on and off for 10years, never having a great deal of time off.

Recent I've not been training seriously but have used low doses to keep me in shape, sex drive in check etc

Recently my gf and I have decided we are going to try for a baby, in preparation for this I have started using HCG @ 500iu x2 per week

My balls have already made a good increase in size, so this morning I did a home sperm count test.

Shock horror my sperm count is low,

Really I was looking for advice how to proceed in getting my sperm count up,

Will I need to come off AAS completely and do a full PCT ?

This way I may not even be able to get an erection for a long time never mind impregnate anyone lol but if that's what's required so be it.

I thought I read on here sometime ago that someone did what I'm trying to achieve here using HCG and proviron and remained using a small amount of test.

All advice very welcome

Thanks

Ash


----------

